# Eheim 2080 vs 2260 vs 2x2217 for 120g?



## Ferio (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Narrowed my search down to the Eheim 2080 or 2260 and maybe 2x 2217. Both are about the same price for me and I have no clue what to choose.

For me the sound output is important. I've had a Fluval FX-6 before that was making a really loud and low hum noise and it had to go. Just in case anyone here ask, it seems the European version is manufactured slightly different, which could be the reason for that really low and loud hum.

The tank is 150x50x50 and is about 120g and it will be mbuna and haven't had a thought about the quantity yet.

*2080*
Output: 1700 l/h
Pre filter volume: 1.5l
Filter volume: 25l
Watt: 25w

*2260*
Output: 2400 l/h
Filter volume: 18l
Watt: 65w

*2x 2217*
Output: 2x 1000 l/h
Filter volume: 2x 6l
Watt: 2x 20w

I believe the 2080 is really quiet and I couldn't really find any info about the 2260, but I assume it's much louder due the build?

Any thoughts?


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I have the 2080 and 2 of the Pro 4+. I filter my 150 with a 2080 and Pro 4+ and my 90 with a single Pro 4+. They are all very quiet.

I understand that the 2260 is a beast; basically a 5 gallon bucket with a motor on top.

One thing to keep in mind is that fully loaded canister filters are very heavy. I drag my 2080 on a towel to the kitchen to clean it. I think that you should consider having multiple smaller filters of the same model instead of 1 big one. That way you can take turns maintaining them without worrying about upsetting the beneficial bacteria, and the weight is more manageable.


----------



## Ferio (Mar 29, 2018)

mambee said:


> I have the 2080 and 2 of the Pro 4+. I filter my 150 with a 2080 and Pro 4+ and my 90 with a single Pro 4+. They are all very quiet.
> 
> I understand that the 2260 is a beast; basically a 5 gallon bucket with a motor on top.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind is that fully loaded canister filters are very heavy. I drag my 2080 on a towel to the kitchen to clean it. I think that you should consider having multiple smaller filters of the same model instead of 1 big one. That way you can take turns maintaining them without worrying about upsetting the beneficial bacteria, and the weight is more manageable.


I'm thinking about 2x 2273 or 2x 2275. Those are the 4+ models.. are they any good?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I ran two 2217's on my 120g tanks and I run two 2262's on my 210g tank. All are very quiet.
I would go with two 2217's personally.


----------



## DNK (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm upgrading to a tank similar size but for tangs (so won't be as heavily stocked) and I run a 2080. I think I'll be getting a 2217 to accompany it.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

The Pro 4+ models are pretty good and very quiet. I've never used the "classic" Eheims, but I understand that the main difference is the lack of media baskets. Just make sure that your filter has no shipping damage. I had to return 2 because the canister was broken.


----------



## Bevo52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a 2262 on my 180. I'd for sure go with the 2262 over the 2260 as it has upgraded valves and a higher flow rate.

The only issue I have with the 2262 is that getting in/out of it can be a bit of a hassle since it's so big and heavy. But I love that filter.

The 2217 is the workhorse filter of all EHEIMS. It's great. Having two filters is also nice because you can rotate new media and cleanings and have a backup in case the pump fails.

If I were setting up a new tank I'd be tempted to go with two 2217's - one either side of the tank vs. the 2262. But if I were going HEAVY bioload then I'd probably opt for the 2262.


----------

